# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  off topic weather

## PlatypusGardens

Has ringtail cooled down yet......?    :Rolleyes:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Has ringtail cooled down yet......?

  Naturally and unassisted i'm sure  :Smilie:  
He put on his heatsink suit

----------


## PlatypusGardens

31 here at the moment.......

----------


## Marc

We had pleasant 15 to 20 all week. If someone mentions global warming I'll start screaming ...  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> 31 here at the moment.......

  
Same here!   
Oh no, hang on ... digits are the other way around - 13 degrees in Melbourne.

----------


## Marc

> Has ringtail cooled down yet......?

  Haven seen him for a while. Must be roasting coffee  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> Same here!   
> Oh no, hang on ... digits are the other way around - 13 degrees in Melbourne.

  Do you work for the Bureau ?

----------


## OBBob

> Do you work for the Bureau ?

  ha ha ... and if I did I probably wouldn't admit it. Is there a Bureau that will not result in a rant? BOM, ABS, ATSB ...  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Same here!   
> Oh no, hang on ... digits are the other way around - 13 degrees in Melbourne.

  True?  
bugger that

----------


## OBBob

True - it was raining, then sunny and now it's overcast. It would be so boring just having 31 degrees all day everyday.

----------


## woodbe

12.6C here at the moment. We've had a blowy day and even some hail. Solar has pumped out half what we had yesterday so far. 
More heading your way OBBob  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Bahahahaha ... thanks Phil.  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

No problem, and it's too bloody windy here again today!

----------


## Marc

Never too windy .. trust me ... ask woodbe he likes wind ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> It would be so boring just having 31 degrees all day everyday.

  
That's Darwin.
Every day, Darwin - 31 degrees....only the humidity varies.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Never too windy .. trust me ... ask woodbe he likes wind ...

  
I like a light breeze, but not too windy.

----------


## Marc

Yes ... too much wind stinks ...   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ol' mate SilentButDeadly will have something to say about that.....    :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ahem.....anyway....  
,...we had a bit of rain and thunder this afternoon        :Unsure:

----------


## phild01

Geeze PG, nuthin' gets past you  :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Geeze PG, nuthin' gets past you

  
It is my duty as forum clown to point these things out to the rest of you mortals   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

A bit stormy in Brissie last night it seems?

----------


## Marc

gasman was here? 
Mm thought there was something in the air  :Rofl5:

----------


## PhilT2

> A bit stormy in Brissie last night it seems?

  We lost power sometime overnight; caused no doubt by those wind turbines in SA. or the new solar panels on the house down the street. or maybe part of that big UN plot for world domination. Slept right through it.

----------


## OBBob

> ...caused no doubt by those wind turbines in SA...

  Bahahahaha ...

----------


## phild01

To windy here again  :Annoyed:

----------


## OBBob

We've got 45 degree hail ... looks cool when you're inside.

----------


## r3nov8or

> We've got 45 degree hail ... looks cool when you're inside.

  That's pretty hot hail!   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> That's pretty hot hail!

  45 degrees Kelvin! Seriously, doesn't anyone talk in proper engineering units.  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Oh I thought it was coming down at 45 degree ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Charley:   :Burnt:   :Yikes:

----------


## phild01

Still damn windy here and more tomorrow I believe,  Gotta move.

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Actually.....more like this now       
Oh there would be some aircons cranking around town today hahahaha. 
Not here though, got my fan going in the shed and beer in hand.
All good

----------


## commodorenut

We would have got close to that yesterday, but it's a perfect 20 odd degrees today.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

37 here yesterday....same predicted today and possible storm.   
Also a strange rain pattern on the radar.....  :Confused:          :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

36 here right now at 9:30.... 
*glances at beer fridge*

----------


## commodorenut

So the move south can't come soon enough aye?

----------


## Bros

> So the move south can't come soon enough aye?

  At 11:30 Nambour temp 33 deg apparent temp 34 deg 
At 11:30 Mackay temp 33 deg apparent temp 32 deg 
Not much relief there. 
Hobart mightn't be a bad choice, I think there are a few blokes in whites who would rather be elsewhere.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> At 11:30 Nambour temp 33 deg apparent temp 34 deg 
> At 11:30 Mackay temp 33 deg apparent temp 32 deg

  Sure. 
It's almost 38 here now.
Just heard from a mate down sunny coast way who reckons it's "quite pleasant" at the moment.  
In the shade with a bit of breeze here and it's quite nice actually.
But you could fry an egg on the lawn...

----------


## SilentButDeadly

It's 17 degrees and is blowing hard enough to upend an orange toupee... 
Spent the day chipping what the trees let go but at least our roof remains on... unlike many not far away.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The rain is approaching.....yeh right. 
bet it will split up and go around us

----------


## phild01

> The rain is approaching.....yeh right. 
> bet it will split up and go around us

  I just googled "υИîϑƎЯƧƎ" and about all I get is this site!!!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I just googled "υИîϑƎЯƧƎ" and about all I get is this site!!!

  round and round it goes  :Runaway:

----------


## Bros

> round and round it goes

  
And where it stops nobody knows.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

It's raining a bit now

----------


## PlatypusGardens

...a few moments later....        :Eek:     
She be rainin ay 
.

----------


## r3nov8or

Jeepers!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Boat:

----------


## ringtail

Good to see you getting a bit PG. We picked up 92 the other night.

----------


## toooldforthis

3rd day of +40 today

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> We picked up 92 the other night.

  Looks like we got the rest      :Shock:

----------


## ringtail

Holy shizer ! That's a good drop PG. pop up mowing business in 1 weeks time.

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## ringtail

Bwahahahaha. Indeed. Wet as an otters pocket

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well....they were right.
They said up to 400mm of rain was coming.     
It's cleared up now and I just finished mowing the lawn.
Much needed.

----------


## ringtail

Stonking rain PG

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Still drizzle and heavy showers.
Enough to be annoying when trying to do stuff outdoors.   :Sigh:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well.....the weather sure is different here a bit further south.
Really enjoying it...so far  :Smilie:  
Rain all day here seems to be about 15-30mm, light drizzle with the occasional 2-minute downpour.
Rain all day in Mackay usually meant 100-200mm over 24 hours and noone would bat an eyelid. 
I'm not missing the hoomid heat up there at all.
Or working outdoors for that matter....

----------

